# We are looking for authors for new Stock Photography related site



## stockforfood (Sep 6, 2009)

Greeting to everyone!

We have recently launched our own site related to Microstock photography and photography in general: http://www.stockforfood.com

Although we have a lot of ideas to write about on this site ourselves, unfortunately our time is very limited by our full-time jobs and crazy lifestyle of our home city. However, we would like to make this site useful as soon as possible, so as a startup investment initiative, we offer you to become an author on this site. Not only it will help us build up the content faster, but we think it's also benefitical to have different people's view and experiences. And we are sure there's much we and our visitors could learn from you !

So we are looking for authors/copywriters ! We'll pay 15$-30$ per accepted article.

*What we need:*

We'll be glad to publish unique (i.e. written by you and unpublished before) and interesting articles on different subjects, which could be valuable for Microstock contributors and buyers. It could be anything of the following:

- General discussions on anything related to Microstock photography, photographers, problem matters, lifestyle, etc;
- Reviews of any related products or services (including, but not limited to photography equipment, photo editing and organising software, stock agencies, online services, etc.), describing how a stock photographer or buyer may benefit from them

- Tutorials, step-by-step guides and hints on things you know well
- Forum discussion topics on any related topic put in a format of an article
- Case Studies - stories of success or failures of any image or endevador that you or somebody you know had experienced. You may also post your progress reports. Interviews with other stock contributors or buyers are also always welcome
- Commenting and analysing news or rumors you heard of (not rewriting press-releases, but expressing your own ideas and opinions)
- Publishing links and screenshots of where your images from Microstocks were used, with little stories and commentaries may also qualify as an article
- Other ways of getting income of use on photographs, or just photography arts - in comparison with Microstocks
- Any specifics of Microstock business in your country
- Anything else you think may be interesting for the microstock community

Below are the *most-demanded topics* - surely interesting subjects, but things we know very little about ourselves. We'll pay 2$ extra, i.e. 7$ per article if it falls into any of these categories:

- Microstocks from buyers perspective - if you are experienced with buying and using pictures from Microstock, we are interested to hear your opinions, know better your requirements, etc
- 'Insiders' stories - if you are or used to be on the staff (inspector, developer, customer service, etc) of any Microstock agency, we are interested to hear how it works 'from the inside'
-Selling vectors, illustration and video footage at microstocks. We have no experience with any of these, while it is a huge part of the pie - so it's interesting to know and details and specifics

Should we find your article interesting enough to be posted in "Featured" articles, we'll pay you a bonus of another 5$.

We are also planning to translate most articles in Russian for our mirror site in Russian to be launched soon. If you are a native Russian speaker and could provide your article in both languages, we'll pay another 3$ extra.

That means, the maximum you may earn per article you send to us is 30$ (an article in both Russian and English, on a "most-demanded topic", which we chose to put in "Featured" category).

If you are interested, please read the details of the offer and our requirements at www.stockforfood.com/become-an-author/

In any case, you are always welcome to visit our site.

Best Regards,
Vitaly and Maria
http://www.stockforfood.com


----------

